
Show HN: Rearchitecting Airbnb’s Front end - adamrneary
https://medium.com/airbnb-engineering/rearchitecting-airbnbs-frontend-5e213efc24d2
======
adamrneary
Hey folks — this post got a great reception on the reactjs subreddit
yesterday. Someone suggested I post this as a Show HN, and I think it's a
great idea. I'd be happy to answer any questions or talk through our approach
if folks are interested.

